# Dam Removals



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

It's a slow Friday afternoon. Found some time lapse dam removal videos. Enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4QHkN57FM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TexWHhLNBbI


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

part 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeZ9D0v3yVA

part 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNANijh-7sU


----------

